# My Toshiba takes forever to boot



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

My Toshiba Satellite A7200 takes right around 5 minutes to boot. Maybe boot is not the word I am looking for. The screen comes on right away but when I click it to sign in it says Please Wait for 5 minutes before I can finally sign in. It was fine until I got the wonderful free upgrade to 8.1. It has not been the same since. Once I am signed in my computer still works perfectly. It's still quick with no real problems. My MicroSoft word and all programs that go with it did not work after installing 8.1, kept telling me it was an incompatible program. Don't know how that happened but I got it fixed. No one seems to know what is wrong as far as it taking so long to let me sign in. It fixed itself or told me how to fix it once a long time ago but it didn't last and I can't remember where the on screen instructions lead me but I do vaguely remember something about checking certificates and turning something off. It was the last thing the instructions told me to try. It does not appear after all this time my computer is going to fix itself again so does anyone know what is happening? It is annoying to turn my computer on and have to walk away and do something else before I can come back and sign on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8.1 will require new drivers to function correctly. Make sure your drivers are up-to-date.

In the Task Manager of Windows there will be a Startup Tab. Please post a screenshot of what is inside that tab.

What version of Office are you running?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

By any chance are you running Windows 8.1 with a third party Start Menu added as I have seen this make a huge different in bootup times. For Windows 8 5 minutes until readiness is really extremely long.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

What version of Windows did your Satellite laptop come installed with please?

If it was Windows7 or earlier (Vista or XP) and you failed to run the Windows Upgrade Assistant; you most likely have one or more driver conflicts. That meanst that the hardware inside your laptop is not compatible with Windows8.1 and must be removed manually. If they are programs, utilities, or games, they must also be removed. This usually has to be done *BEFORE *you upgrade to Windows8.1.:nono: This of course cannot be done now; the horse is long out of the barn!:facepalm:

You have some options:
*1)* Backup all your data off the hard drive to external media. Use Toshiba factory *RECOVERY DISCS or RECOVERY PARTITION* and do a *WINDOWS RESET* and reset the laptop to the condition it came to you in with the original version of installed Windows. 
*2)* Run the* WINDOWS UPGRADE ASSISTANT* from Microsoft.com website. Remove any conflicting drivers or application programs as I mention in my discussion before. 
*3)* _Then re-run Windows8.1 upgrade_. ***DO NOT INSTALL ANY WEB UPDATES (ADOBE OR JAVA) NOR ANY ANTI-VIRUS OR SECURITY PROGRAMS OR REGISTRY CLEANER PROGRAMS. TEST TO SEE IF YOUR WINDOWS LOGON IS NOW QUICKER. IF IT'S STILL TAKING 5 MINUTES OR SO, YOU MAY HAVE A HARDWARE FAILURE!***
*4)* Post back for instructions on how to test your laptop components for possible hardware failure. 

By the way, it's a good idea to check the Toshiba website to see if they post Windows8.1 drivers; if they do things should work; if they don't your laptop may not properly run Windows8.1 *a common mistake of self-upgraders*. I tried to check this, but apparently this laptop was sold outside of the US and Latin America, so I cannot search further. It would be helpful to know what part of the world or what country this laptop was purchased from. 

Let us know how it goes or if you have further questions. :whistling:

<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

2015-01-17_1734 - adgunther's library Top of page

2015-01-17_1739 - adgunther's library The rest of the page


And yes 5 minutes is extremely long considering that before 8.1 it booted in seconds. I have a Core I7 processor and I am not tech savvy but when I got the computer a year and a half ago the i7 was supposed to be the best. 

I do not understand what you mean by third party start up menu and would not know where to look to find out. 

My Satellite came with Windows 8 installed and upgraded to 8.1 all by it's lonesome for the most part. Screen told me to click a button and I did. It did not tell me to update drivers or anything like that. 

And last but not least, I am running Office 2013. 

I think I have answered everyone's questions. If not let me know and I will do my best to answer.

Thanks guys. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No then you answered it as you or a tech you paid would have to have installed it so my guess is that isn't the answer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why did you disable nearly everything in the Startup list? I wouldn't disable some of the Intel products.

Have you updated all of your drivers?

Have you installed any software lately?


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

I do not know why anything is disabled. I do not mess with start up programs in general because I do not know what most of them are or what other programs they run. 

The upgrade from 8 to 8.1 was nothing more than following on screen instructions. I did have some tech support. Microsoft worked on my computer for about 6 hours one day when I called them about Office not working. So apparently I did something wrong or it wouldn't have taken them that long to fix it. Then again, they did not charge me a dime so maybe it was their screw up. Or maybe it's because I am so darn likable.:grin: Kidding.
Haven't got a clue why it was free.

Anything I would have installed lately would not be the problem. The slow boot has been a problem for quite some time. No one has ever been able to answer my question thus far and I pretty much have given up. 

Yes I have updated a few drivers. But it wasn't clear to me which ones I really needed so I stopped rather than install the wrong ones.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you get the phone number to contact Microsoft??


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

i went to support.microsoft.com and submitted a ticket.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

And they gave you a number to call, they remoted into your machine, and it was all free?


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

It started out as a chat session and then they gave me a number to call and remoted in to my machine. No charge. My computer was only like a month old when 8.1 came out. A month old to me. Don't know how long my version of Satellite has been out. But it came with 8 installed on it.


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

Why? Do they usually not do that?


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

Did someone I only thought was a Microsoft tech but in reality wasn't. hi-jack my computer for 5-6 hours.
Now see what you've done. You have made me paranoid.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Lish49 said:


> I do not know why anything is disabled. I do not mess with start up programs in general because I do not know what most of them are or what other programs they run.
> 
> The upgrade from 8 to 8.1 was nothing more than following on screen instructions. I did have some tech support. Microsoft worked on my computer for about 6 hours one day when I called them about Office not working. So apparently I did something wrong or it wouldn't have taken them that long to fix it. Then again, they did not charge me a dime so maybe it was their screw up. Or maybe it's because I am so darn likable.:grin: Kidding.
> Haven't got a clue why it was free.
> ...


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

If I have not answered all of your questions then I have not seen them or I do not understand what you are asking me. I do not appreciate being called a liar and have explained everything to the best of my ability. I never said anything about taking my computer to a repair shop. I have never heard of Windows Upgrade Assistant and if you mentioned it before it went over my head. Microsoft just fixed my "Office Programs" meaning Word, Publisher, PowerPoint etc. Which is what I contacted them about!!! I did not contact them about the slow boot. I could not get into Word and the like because it kept telling me they were incompatible. Microsoft made them compatible and that was that. NO CHARGE!! They did not tell me to take it to a repair shop because they fixed the problem I contacted them about. I bought the computer at Best Buy and I have no problems with it except for the boot. Which is why I am here. I was just trying to give some history on what had been done to the computer. I am sure what you are telling me about incompatible programs is true because if all of my Office programs were incompatible then I am sure there are more. I realize I talk in circles but you don't have to be rude. I have better things to do then make up stories to tell people with high IQ's and no manners Mr. Jedi sir. You are so caught up in your techie world you have forgotten how to communicate with anyone who is not just like you.


----------



## Lish49 (Jan 22, 2013)

Update to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8
Windows 8 
Windows RT
Print tutorial (Ctrl+P)
1. Before you begin

2. Prepare your PC

3. Get the free update

4. Restart

5. Choose your settings

6. Welcome to the new Windows
Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1 build on Windows 8 and Windows RT, to bring you enhancements in personalization, search, apps, the Windows Store, and cloud connectivity, and has the security and reliability features you expect from Windows. It's fast and made to work on a variety of devices—especially on the new generation of touch devices.

If your PC is currently running Windows 8 or Windows RT, it's free to update to Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1. And unlike previous updates to Windows, you'll get this update from the Windows Store.

1. Before you begin

The system requirements for Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1 are nearly the same as the requirements for Windows 8—if your PC is already running Windows 8 (or Windows RT), in most cases, you can get the free update to Windows 8.1 (or Windows RT 8.1).

But before you begin, here are some things to keep in mind.

Your files, desktop apps, user accounts, and settings come with you. Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1 come with some new built-in apps, and it will update or replace some of your existing built-in apps. Your existing Windows Store apps don't come with you, but once the update is complete, you can reinstall all of these apps at once—or just the ones you want. For more info, see the Welcome to the new Windows section of this page.

We'll check your desktop apps and devices for you. As part of the update, we check your current desktop apps and connected devices, and let you know what you'll need to do to get them ready for the update, or to get them working again after the update. In most cases, you won't need to do anything—most desktop apps, devices (like printers), and network connections will work normally after the update. If you have particular desktop apps or devices you're concerned about, you can check their compatibility in the Windows Compatibility Center.

I did nothing wrong. Pay particularly close attention to the part that says they will tell you what you need to do to get them ready OR GET THEM WORKING AGAIN. THAT IS WHAT THEY DID. THEY GOT THEM WORKING AGAIN. NO CHARGE. COVERED IN THE UPDATE. I did not have to do a thing. My computer had all the requirements.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Lish 49 I don't get where you see anyone calling you a liar, let's chill please as I think Chief was just curious. It has always been a policy of Microsoft to allow 2 free service calls when you own a retail version of Windows. Now that Microsoft has done away with oem/retail versions and they are all the same it is possible they are doing the same thing on any callin, who knows. It has been a while since anyone has mentioned having a free Microsoft service call so maybe Chief never heard of this, I don't know but the comments read quite innocently to me.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Lish49 said:


> If I have not answered all of your questions then I have not seen them or I do not understand what you are asking me. I do not appreciate being called a liar and have explained everything to the best of my ability. I never said anything about taking my computer to a repair shop. I have never heard of Windows Upgrade Assistant and if you mentioned it before it went over my head. Microsoft just fixed my "Office Programs" meaning Word, Publisher, PowerPoint etc. Which is what I contacted them about!!! I did not contact them about the slow boot. I could not get into Word and the like because it kept telling me they were incompatible. Microsoft made them compatible and that was that. NO CHARGE!! They did not tell me to take it to a repair shop because they fixed the problem I contacted them about. I bought the computer at Best Buy and I have no problems with it except for the boot. Which is why I am here. I was just trying to give some history on what had been done to the computer. I am sure what you are telling me about incompatible programs is true because if all of my Office programs were incompatible then I am sure there are more. I realize I talk in circles but you don't have to be rude. I have better things to do then make up stories to tell people with high IQ's and no manners Mr. Jedi sir. You are so caught up in your techie world you have forgotten how to communicate with anyone who is not just like you.


_>>>Well, I understand the attitude. Your story did not make sense to me, you've had the boot problem since the day you bought the laptop, and you *STILL *haven't told us what Country you purchased the laptop in. And I certainly wasn't trying to be rude, you'd know it if I was. I've been dealing with End-Users for many many years. I do however apologize if your are frustrated by our attempts to communicate very complex issues to you in laymen's terms. In fact, I specialize in Teaching computer technology for Adults and have done so for over 10 years. 2 questions I asked you specifically you chose not to answer were: *#1:* Did you perform a data backup on that computer before or after the Office repair was done by Microsoft?; and *#2:* What country did you purchase your laptop in? (you answered Best Buy, but not what Country the Best Buy was in). Best Buy has stores in the US, Puerto Rico, and Mexico. If the laptop has had a boot problem since the day you opened it from the box, then why did you not return it to the Best Buy store you purchased it from for a refund or exchange? _
_ If you sit back a minute and try to realize that all of us are volunteers, do not get paid anything for the time we spend helping Users with problems, you may regret your reaction. _
_Good day to you sir.<<< _


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

My reason behind questioning the phone call is because there are many spam companies that claim to be Microsoft only to hack your machine. The process you followed appears to be safe and correct, no reason to be paranoid.

How long does it take the system if you boot into Safe Mode?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this your system?

Satellite P75-A7200 Support | Toshiba
Detailed Specifications for Satellite P75-A7200


----------

